# Neat little .410 pistol



## SteveD(TX) (May 14, 2002)

The man working at my place in the woods showed me what he carried to fend off copperheads and other undesirable creatures. Never seen one, but I'm thinking at that price, how can I resist?:

http://www.thewarbirds.com/Main Pag...andguns/Single Shot/leinad model_d 410 45.htm


----------



## SteveD(TX) (May 14, 2002)

If you've got multiple snakes coming at you from different directions, they also make a 5-shot pepperbox model.

Just don't blow your hand off!


----------



## Tom Bombadil (Mar 25, 2008)

Warning - the 5 shot version is a MANUAL rotation pepperbox design. In other words, you fire a shot, turn to the next round with your hand, fire the next shot. Not what I would call "self-defense friendly".


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2008)

check out "the judge", I tried one and I'm thinking I need it. http://www.northcarolinasportsman.com/details.php?id=577


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

You'll actually get better results using a 22 with "snake shot" than you will with any of the .410 handguns.
But if you just want a strange toy, go for it


----------



## Oldcountryboy (Feb 23, 2008)

Lenad also make a double barrel darringer 410 that I've thought about buying to use for a conceled weapon. I also like the ideal of having the "judge" for home protection.


----------



## tyusclan (Jan 1, 2005)

Oldcountryboy said:


> Lenad also make a double barrel darringer 410 that I've thought about buying to use for a conceled weapon. I also like the ideal of having the "judge" for home protection.


Yeah, I was gonna mention the double-barrel version. I looked at one of those just the other day.

I've looked at the "Judge" also, but that dang long cylinder just looks too weird to me.

It's a great idea, and a good gun, but I just can't get over the looks of it.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

I still have a T/C Contender pistol for sale. One of the three barrels that comes with it is a 12-inch .410/.45LC combination barrel.


----------



## beowoulf90 (Jan 13, 2004)

I prefer my T/C Contender also... quick and easy for snakes and such....


----------



## Tom Bombadil (Mar 25, 2008)

Cabin Fever said:


> I still have a T/C Contender pistol for sale. One of the three barrels that comes with it is a 12-inch .410/.45LC combination barrel.


Can you PM me with the details on the T/C?


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

.410/.45LC combination barrel
.30-30 barrel with scope
.22 mag barrel 










All contained in a Winchester-brand, foam-padded, aluminum suitcase.

$800 includes shipping FFL to FFL (I pay my FFL and you pay your FFL)


----------



## crafty2002 (Aug 23, 2006)

It doesn't make any sense that you can only cut a shot gun down so small but yet buy a pistol that can shoot shot gun shells. Am I missing someing here??? 
Way back I cut a 12 gauge down really short and cut the but stock off and made a pistol out of it. :stars:
A break down with the lever behind the hammer. That thing cut me between the thumb and fore finger some kind of bad. I still have a scare there. 
Youngins are dumb ain't they??


----------



## SteveD(TX) (May 14, 2002)

crafty2002 said:


> It doesn't make any sense that you can only cut a shot gun down so small but yet buy a pistol that can shoot shot gun shells. Am I missing someing here??? ...


It has to be able to shoot a regular "pistol" round as well, such as the .45. Even though the chamber is long enough to fit the .410, it's still legal. I wouldn't expect that .45 round to go straight though. No rifling in most of those cheap ones.

That little leinad (Daniel spelled backwards after the owner of the company), is fairly crude and heavy, but at least it's small enough to stick in your pocket or in the tackle box, etc..


----------



## Oldcountryboy (Feb 23, 2008)

Cabin Fever, If I stuck that big ole pistol of your down my pants to conceal it, all the women would be following me home. My wife wouldn't like that!


----------



## Homesteader at Heart (Aug 11, 2003)

Would love to have a combo like that down here, Cabin Fever. It would be great for jungle trips.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

Oldcountryboy said:


> Cabin Fever, If I stuck that big ole pistol of your down my pants to conceal it, all the women would be following me home. My wife wouldn't like that!


LOL! Don't worry. My concealed carry firearms are much smaller and lighter than the Contender. I carry a .45ACP 1911 with a 3" barrel and a S&W Airweight snubby revolver in .45ACP.


----------



## tallpaul (Sep 5, 2004)

SteveD(TX) said:


> It has to be able to shoot a regular "pistol" round as well, such as the .45.




I believe that it needs only to have a configuration of a pistol or rifle with a RIFLED barrel... within the limits of a pistol or rifle and sporting calibre IE not over .50 ... IE meet overall lengh and additional restrictions of fore grips etc - at least on a federal level... it just so happens that the .45 lc can shoot out of the .410

aT LEAST I have never seen reference to which ya speak...


----------



## beowoulf90 (Jan 13, 2004)

Cabin Fever said:


> LOL! Don't worry. My concealed carry firearms are much smaller and lighter than the Contender. I carry a .45ACP 1911 with a 3" barrel and a S&W Airweight snubby revolver in .45ACP.



I see we think alike in this regard....

My Contender isn't for concealed carry, but I do carry a 45 ACP 1911 or a Ruger 9mm..

The Contender is just so much fun to shoot.... I've tried shooting Sporting Clays with it and man is that a tough course to shoot, but it is fun....


----------



## michiganfarmer (Oct 15, 2005)

SteveD(TX) said:


> The man working at my place in the woods showed me what he carried to fend off copperheads and other undesirable creatures. Never seen one, but I'm thinking at that price, how can I resist?:
> 
> http://www.thewarbirds.com/Main Pag...andguns/Single Shot/leinad model_d 410 45.htm


I own one. The trigger is very small, and the trigger pull is pretty stiff. It is difficult to shoot


----------



## poorboy (Apr 15, 2006)

tallpaul said:


> it just so happens that the .45 lc can shoot out of the .410
> 
> DO NOT try to shoot a .45 colt out of a REGULAR .410..the bore is generally smaller than a .45 colt's..Only safe in guns designed intenionally to fire both.


----------



## tallpaul (Sep 5, 2004)

poorboy said:


> tallpaul said:
> 
> 
> > it just so happens that the .45 lc can shoot out of the .410
> ...


----------



## Gideon (Sep 15, 2005)

"No neck" snakes I can handle with a stick or rock--or simply leave alone. It is the "two legged" variety that requires a firestick to handle them. 
Have never seen a "snubbie" in 45 ACP. Have a link or info-interested, wc


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

Gideon said:


> ....Have never seen a "snubbie" in 45 ACP. Have a link or info-interested, wc


These are our four .45ACP firearms. The second gun from the top is my carry S&W 325PD Airlight...it is the lightest gun of the four. Using moonclips, I can load this baby as fast as any semi using mags.


----------

